# lookin where to get tight pants..



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

tight as in "damn those are some sweet pants!" or tight as in "Damn, did you steal those pants from your little sister?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

REKER said:


> tight as in "damn those are some sweet pants!" or tight as in "Damn, did you steal those pants from your little sister?"


I think he means "damn those are some sweet pants!"

try ebay if not go to google and see what u can find their. they should be cheap since its off sesond and if their last years model.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Or Forum Snowboards, Flow Snowboard Bindings | DC & 32 Snowboard Boots | Rome Snowboards & Holden Jackets


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think "tight" is a very descriptive word. What kind of style are you looking for? Color, pattern, etc? There are more varieties of snowboard pants than there are of regular everyday pants. It would help to narrow down your search.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

na im talkin bout like lil sister tight...:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

an like for fabric um.. i would like blak or kelly green


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

go to any store and shop in the womens section


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

fo reel? ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

try ccs.com they might have some thier
ur looking for like skater pants right


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

na like tight snowboard pantz


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

ooo try some girl pants dont they run in like smaller sizes or something soo they might be tight


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

ya prob. thanx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

yep anytime


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

....weird.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

L1 THUNDER TWILL SNOWBOARD PANTS
are probably the physically tightest snowboard pants you can get without having to stich them
and i stiched mine and they turned out alright for my first time
but i suggest if you want "tight" pants get those just like google that then youll find them


----------

